# Exercising while TTC



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am wondering what exercises are best whilst trying? Need to loose some weight so need something that will help. 

Any ideas in what's best and/or will help?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I bought a wii fit, and walked to work a couple of times a week - I managed to shift my lardy bits so that I could get my BMI down to an acceptable level for fertility treatment to go ahead. 

But anything aerobic, walking, swimming, dancing, - it needn't be boring as long as it gets your heart rate up a bit - I also bypassed the lifts at work and used the stairs.... and it I was going anywhere, I'd park a wee bit further away.... every little helps.

Best of luck 
Sheila


----------



## Josie43 (Oct 22, 2010)

i took up cycling and did 18 miles 3 days a week for 5 months. Amazing. no idea if it had anything to do wit my BFP but cycling saves money and is great fun and tones you up amazingly so i saw it as a win-win..
Dancing is my other joy so did that. Basically anything goes - just avoid high impact stuff like boxing!!!
x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Thak you for your replies. 

I am going with Swimming, Walking, Zumba and Yoga. I wasnt sure about Zumba but my teacher is very good and we take it at out own pace. Just trying to get fit and didnt want to overdo, especially in Zumba where there is some jumping. I think I wont jump.

I have also made an appointment with another Yoga teacher to show me some moves that would be good for Yoga, that I can do at home. 

Hoping I get my BFP very soon.  

x


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree Calmbaby,

Sounds very sensible! DP just got me a cross trainer to use at home as it's low impact but is good for cardiovascular exercise. However it's still in the box in our lounge waiting to be assembled  

Last week I went to a boot camp fitness in the park **big mistake** Not only was it freezing cold but we had to roll around in the mud and grass, all I kept thinking was 'I'm going to get toxoplasmosis!!!'   Anyway I'm not going back there again!

Good luck to you, let us know how you get on!

Jules


----------

